# Verkaufe	 Gigabyte GeForce GTX 460 (1024 MB) (GVN460OC1GI) Grafikkarte



## pasigroessenwahn (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo ich möchte eine meiner gtx 460 verkaufen.
Hatte zwei, liefen im sli betrieb. Hatte nie Probleme und verkaufe sie nur weil ich aufgerüstet hab... 
Daten:
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Beschreibung*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Diese  leistungsstarke PCIe-Grafikkarte GTX460 OC von GIGABYTE beruht auf dem  NVIDIA-Grafikchip GeForce GTX 460 (GF104), der mit 715 MHz getaktet ist  und DirectX 11, OpenGL 4.0, OpenCL sowie CUDA unterstützt. Der  Grafikchip wurde in 40 nm gefertigt und verfügt über 1,95 Milliarden  Transistoren, 336 Shader-Rechenkerne und 56 Textureinheiten.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Produktidentifikatoren*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Marke[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Gigabyte[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Modell[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]GeForce GTX 460, (1024 MB)[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]MPN[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]GVN460OC1GI[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]UPC[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]4250223613709, 4710710447267, 4719331327149[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Haupteigenschaften*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Grafikprozessor[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Schnittstelle[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]PCI Express[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Max. Bildschirmauflösung[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2560 x 1600[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Multiple Card Technologie[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]SLI[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mehrere Monitore Unterstützen[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ja[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Prozessor*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]GPU-Taktrate[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]715 MHz[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Speicher*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Installierter Speicher[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1024 MB[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Speicher-Technologie[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]VRAM[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Speicherdatenbandbreite[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]256 Bit[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]RAMDAC-Geschwindigkeit[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]400 MHz[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Konnektivität*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Monitorschnittstelle[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1 x DVI-I (dual link), 2 x DVI, VGA - 1 x D-Sub, 15-polig[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Output-Schnittstelle[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]HDMI[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Sonstiges*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Unterstützte Betriebssysteme[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Microsoft Windows 7, Microsoft Windows Vista[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kompatible Plattformen[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]PC[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Andere Eigenschaften[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]SLI Multi-GPU-fähig[/FONT]
Hab nie dran rumgefummelt (oc oder so) und die zweite ist schon weg.
Denke so 75€.
Am liebsten wäre mir ja selbstabholer, aber kann auch im Orginal-Karton Verschickt werden, gegen Vorkasse, PayPal hab ich nicht (und will ich auch nicht....).
Gruß


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (22. Mai 2012)

Verkauft


----------

